# Englander 25 PDVC Top Auger Not Turning *(Revised)*



## wellsme (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks BrotherBart,
 I really think I have too much om my mind or I'm losing it (maybe both). Thanks to BrotherBart I checked the wiring
diagram and I had the wires all mixed up.
 It now stands that the bottom auger is working fine (purple wires), but the top one is not (black and yellow wires).
Everything else works fine (both blowers etc.). It does not appear to be the augers or motors itself because I swapped motors
and each auger turned.
 I'm hoping it's not the control board.
   Thanks again.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 18, 2011)

The wiring diagram is located here:

http://www.englanderstoves.com/help/PelletStove/wiring_your_pellet_unit_pucb04.html


----------



## imacman (Sep 18, 2011)

wellsme said:
			
		

> It now stands that the bottom auger is working fine (purple wires), but the top one is not (black and yellow wires).
> ......



The upper auger is connected in series w/ the vacuum switch....have you tried bypassing the switch by removing both wires from the switch & connecting them together?


----------



## wellsme (Sep 18, 2011)

No imacman, but I'll give that a try. Both leads are female, should I insert a wire into both of those ends
and try firing up the stove? Other than that, I believe I will have to cut the female connector
and insert the bare wire end into the female connector. By the way, both switch wires are black
one is connected to the control board and the other the auger.
 Thanks.


----------



## imacman (Sep 18, 2011)

With the stove UNPLUGGED, just touch the female leads together and tape them w/ some electrical tape, or use a jumper wire.  Then plug the stove back in, and try starting it.


----------



## wellsme (Sep 18, 2011)

Done, and the upper auger works. I checked the vacuum hose and it looks like it is OK. Does it mean
that a vacuum switch is needed?
  Thanks again.


----------



## imacman (Sep 19, 2011)

wellsme said:
			
		

> Done, and the upper auger works. I checked the vacuum hose and it looks like it is OK. Does it mean
> that a vacuum switch is needed?
> Thanks again.



If you're SURE the hose and the hose barb are completely clear, and there are NO obstructions in the exhaust path, then I'd have to say that the switch needs to be replaced.

Best way to be sure hose is clear is to remove it completely & blow through it.  Also make sure that the hose barb it connects to is clear too.....pipe cleaners work well for that.


----------



## wellsme (Sep 20, 2011)

imacman,
 Barb blocked and cleared stove all set. Just shows us how important it is to clean our stoves
thoroughly.
 Good catch, thanks again.


----------



## imacman (Sep 20, 2011)

wellsme said:
			
		

> imacman,
> Barb blocked and cleared stove all set. Just shows us how important it is to clean our stoves
> thoroughly.
> Good catch, thanks again.



Glad I could help....enjoy the heat!


----------

